

Facebook Will Lose Location: The Location-Flawed Social Graph - jrlevine
http://blog.jakerlevine.com/post/975307901/facebook-will-lose-location

======
wolfrom
It's an excellent point, but I don't think Facebook's current lack of friend
categorization will stay forever. I think it's only a matter of time before
Facebook brings better organization to the friends list. Foursquare's best bet
is likely the game mechanics themselves, if they can make them appeal long-
term.

